# wired ethernet adapter



## skatastic (Aug 30, 2011)

Has anyone successfully used a wired ethernet adapter to work with an OTG cable with their bionic? My understanding is that android would support it above version 3.2 but that the kernel might limit its functionality in practice. Hence I'm hoping someone can tell me if it will work in practice with any ROM.


----------

